# Hay Baling



## mlbond (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a Kubota M7060 tractor with brush hog. I am interested in small farm hay baling. What do I need for a hay baling package and what brand has a good history? I have read some poor reviews on the Kubota balers. What is needed besides a baler? Currently have 65 acres and would potentially be baling neighboring properties. Thanks for your input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

